# Meeting tomorrow



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Okay. Got a referral to look at a couple of jobs that this person wants done. Talked to him briefly over the phone and he was hinting at getting someone to work for him on an hourly basis. 
I am a GC in Cali, cannot work hourly by law, according to state regulatory agencies. 
Told him that. Said he had no idea?
Lives in a home on a bluff in San Diego, overlooking the ocean. Probably 3-4 mil pad, maybe more. 
Told him I would meet with him on Saturday. 
I am approaching this as a per piece item, if we even get that far.
Thinking of some witty ways to tell him what I really think about what he wants to pay.
Was looking for some of you vets as to what type of conversation I should hit him with if he tells me--" Oh, I was thinking you might charge me $20/hr.......(just guessing)
Any thoughts??


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

tell him you provide a scope of work and price based on the job at hand.

you might also explain that there can be an economy of scale if several small jobs are combined in to one project.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

griz said:


> tell him you provide a scope of work and price based on the job at hand.
> 
> you might also explain that there can be an economy of scale if several small jobs are combined in to one project.


:thumbsup:

Or put it in the vernacular that gets his attention... 

*"The best way to get a good bang for your buck Mr. Prospect, is by combining all the jobs into one phased project. That strategy is effective because it allows opportunities to save you labor with overlapping work versus starting and stopping one project at a time."*​
This way you're hitting his emotional attachment word (i.e. - labor), as he knows the materials, etc. are still going to cost the same which is why he's looking for hourly...


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

That's kind of what I was thinking.
As a referral, don't know how this will go, or if it will lead to more work.
A few years ago I had a referral to an attorney. He said "I am willing to pay you $20/hr to show me how to do the work. Sorry, Charlie no can do.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Important thing to remind a referral is they've already taken a lot of the guesswork out, because not only do they have access to the quality of your work, but were referred by someone whom they know that went through the same issues they're going through and were happy enough with the result to refer you to their friends and family... 

I'll usually joke... *"after that, it's kinda' like finding a good mechanic you know can trust... you're not going to let them get away"*... :thumbsup:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Unless these jobs are all carpentry related you still can't do the work unless you contract for work that will include at least two other trades. And you can not do the work of the two other trades unless you hold separate licenses for those trades also.
Frankly, unless a prospective job is more than 10k I find that it is not worth my time to even look at it.

Andy.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm sometimes amazed at the constraints you California guys have to deal with... Kudos for making it work...


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope that you are billing out at least $85.00/hr. That should be a minimum for a licensed GC to talk to and consult with a prospective client on little pissant jobs like it sounds that he wants you to perform.

Andy.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Unless these jobs are all carpentry related you still can't do the work unless you contract for work that will include at least two other trades. And you can not do the work of the two other trades unless you hold separate licenses for those trades also.
> Frankly, unless a prospective job is more than 10k I find that it is not worth my time to even look at it.
> 
> Andy.




You don't need a license for those trades if you're doing three different trades. Then all you need is a GC license. It's when you contact for one trade then you need to be duly licensed for that one trade. 

A GC license is all that's needed to build something that requires two trades other than carpentry. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It's illegal to charge time and material for a home improvement job in Cali. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> You don't need a license for those trades if you're doing three different trades. Then all you need is a GC license. It's when you contact for one trade then you need to be duly licensed for that one trade.
> 
> A GC license is all that's needed to build something that requires two trades other than carpentry.
> 
> ...


So does that include just painting, or just doing sheetrock. Or can you break up even a small job into as many piddly trades as needed.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> So does that include just painting, or just doing sheetrock. Or can you break up even a small job into as many piddly trades as needed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




For example. When I build a deck and want to do the electrical myself, the concrete can count as a trade. So the electrical and concrete can be the two other trades besides carpentry. 

I don't see why paint and drywall wouldn't count. They are a license classification with the board and are considered trades. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> For example. When I build a deck and want to do the electrical myself, the concrete can count as a trade. So the electrical and concrete can be the two other trades besides carpentry.
> 
> I don't see why paint and drywall wouldn't count. They are a license classification with the board and are considered trades.
> 
> ...


That's probably the only thing I've heard you Cali guys mention that I wish we could borrow. It would be incredibly helpful for the type of business we run.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Whenever I have someone ask about working on an hourly basis I tell them that it's in everyone's best interest to give a set price on work to be performed. That way it's all known up front and there's no worries on either side about how long something will or should take.....it just gets done for a known price. 

That said, legal or not, there are a few long time customers that have me return for each new project and they just tell me what they want done and know that I'm going to be fair/consistent in my pricing.....yes it's basically T&M without naming rates. Only because we've been working together for so long that trust is not an issue on either side.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> You don't need a license for those trades if you're doing three different trades. Then all you need is a GC license. It's when you contact for one trade then you need to be duly licensed for that one trade.
> 
> A GC license is all that's needed to build something that requires two trades other than carpentry.
> 
> ...


I think that that is incorrect but since it is Mike saying it I have to recheck myself and find out.

Andy.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I think that that is incorrect but since it is Mike saying it I have to recheck myself and find out.
> 
> Andy.


 Mike is correct.


Andy, with your line of thinking all a GC can do is carpentry work.


GC's self perform a number of trades on a job.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

griz said:


> Mike is correct.
> 
> 
> Andy, with your line of thinking all a GC can do is carpentry work.
> ...


Right, but it is my understanding (and I may be wrong) that the GC can perform all other work on the main contract as long as he has at least two other licenses working under him and he can NOT perform the work of those other two licenses unless he holds those licenses also.

Let's say a GC has a contract for an addition to an SFR of a bathroom and bedroom. The GC needs to have any two other licenses perform work on the project. Let's say the HVAC and the concrete work or any other two licenses. Then the GC can perform all the work on the project except for the HVAC and the concrete.

Is this right or wrong?

Andy.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

griz said:


> Mike is correct.
> 
> 
> Andy, with your line of thinking all a GC can do is carpentry work.
> ...



Carpentry is the only trade that a GC can SUBCONTRACT to do. A GC can take a prime contract (contract directly with the owner of the property) that involves two other trades or more as long as he has two other licenses perform their respective trade work.

A GC can take a prime contract for only one trade (let's say roofing) as long as he then subcontracts to that trade. 

Here is the PDF from the CSLB website.

Andy.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Carpentry is the only trade that a GC can SUBCONTRACT to do. A GC can take a prime contract (contract directly with the owner of the property) that involves two other trades or more as long as he has two other licenses perform their respective trade work.
> 
> A GC can take a prime contract for only one trade (let's say roofing) as long as he then subcontracts to that trade.
> 
> ...


Don't know if youre correct or not, but you thinking makes more sense than the other line of thought

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Surprised you didn't burst out laughing when he said $20/hr. That probably doesn't cover insurance, taxes and fees for all the crap you Kali guys need to deal with.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Carpentry is the only trade that a GC can SUBCONTRACT to do. A GC can take a prime contract (contract directly with the owner of the property) that involves two other trades or more as long as he has two other licenses perform their respective trade work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your own paperwork says. They can take a prime contract for three trades. Then it uses the word "or" a prime contract for any single trade as long as a GC holds the appropriate license. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I went to school for this. If I needed a specialty license for all the trades they wouldn't allow me to pull permits for electrical or plumbing. Never once have they asked for anything other than a B license. 

What prime contracts or subcontracts can a "B" contractor take?
A "B" contractor can take a prime contract or subcontract for:
1. Framing or carpentry projects; or
2. Projects that require at least two unrelated building trades other than framing or carpentry (cannot
count framing or carpentry as one of the two unrelated trades); *or*
3. Any specialty projects (even if less than two unrelated trades) for which the "B" contractor also holds
the required specialty class.
Can a "B" contractor take a "prime contract" for a single specialty trade?
A "B" contractor may take a prime contract for any specialty project (even if less than two trades); if the "B" contractor holds the specialty classification or subcontracts the work to an appropriately licensed specialty contractor.
Can a General Building ("B") contractor take a "subcontract" for work involving a single trade if he plans to sub the work out?
As provided in B&P Code section 7057(b), a "B" contractor cannot take any subcontract (a subcontract is when the "B" does not have a direct contractual relation with the owner of property) for any single trade project
p
(excluding framing or carpentry), unless he/she holds the required specialty license classification. For examp
o
, le,
a "B" contractor may take a prime contract (contract directly with the owner of the property) to roo
f f
a home, then
subcontract the work to a licensed C-39 Roofing contractor. However, a "B" may not take a subco
home, then subcontract the work out.
o
n
Back to Top
n
tract to roof a



Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Right, but it is my understanding (and I may be wrong) that the GC can perform all other work on the main contract as long as he has at least two other licenses working under him and he can NOT perform the work of those other two licenses unless he holds those licenses also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No where does it say he needs two other licenses. If that was the case why even have a B license? There would only be a need for all speciialty licenses.




Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Right, but it is my understanding (and I may be wrong) that the GC can perform all other work on the main contract as long as he has at least two other licenses working under him and he can NOT perform the work of those other two licenses unless he holds those licenses also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can perform all the work. This is right. As long as my prime contract has two other trades besides carpentry.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, after perusing a lot of legal stuff for the state of California I have come to the conclusion that Mike and Griz are right, and I was wrong.

Thanks, guys for bringing this to my attention.

Andy.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Now that the Kali-issue is settled, wonder how the meeting went... :whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Well, after perusing a lot of legal stuff for the state of California I have come to the conclusion that Mike and Griz are right, and I was wrong.
> 
> Thanks, guys for bringing this to my attention.
> 
> Andy.



We still homies?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Did a cut and paste from Scipio's link to the CSLB.
I hate trying to read this sort of information but it appears to me that it's saying that what Cali Mike says is correct and unless the law has changed that's how I've always thought it was.


_Section 7057(a) broadly defines general building contractor as a contractor whose principal business is in
connection with any structure built, being built, or to be built, requiring in its construction the use of at least two
unrelated building trades or crafts; however, framing or carpentry projects may be performed without limitation.
In some instances, a general building contractor may take a contract for projects involving one trade only if the
general contractor holds the appropriate specialty license or subcontracts with an appropriately licensed
specialty contractor to perform the work.


The last part of the first paragraph of B&P Code section 7057 states "...or to do or superintend the
whole or any part thereof." What does this mean?
Any projects, or portions thereof, that are identified under Section 7057 as appropriate for the "B" General
Building classification may be completed by a "B" contractor through the licensee's own forces, and/or by
overseeing (superintending) the work of properly licensed subcontractors._


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> We still homies?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


i bet you are...:thumbsup:

your designs/drawings are just going to cost more....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> i bet you are...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> your designs/drawings are just going to cost more....:whistling:laughing:




Maybe I'll buy him breakfast!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Rio said:


> Did a cut and paste from Scipio's link to the CSLB.
> 
> I hate trying to read this sort of information but it appears to me that it's saying that what Cali Mike says is correct and unless the law has changed that's how I've always thought it was.
> 
> ...




If we as GC's weren't allowed to do that work we wouldn't be allowed to pull the permits. I've pulled umpteen electrical plumbing, etc. Permits. All they were concerned about was that I had a class B license. Which is a critical license. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Californiadecks said:


> If we as GC's weren't allowed to do that work we wouldn't be allowed to pull the permits. I've pulled umpteen electrical plumbing, etc. Permits. All they were concerned about was that I had a class B license. Which is a critical license.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Can’t do that in MiSSSRigan. Only electrical, plumbing and HVAC contractors can pull those permits.


----------



## Caleb1989 (May 26, 2018)

rescraft said:


> I am a GC in Cali, cannot work hourly by law, according to state regulatory agencies.



Whoa, What? Please excuse my nube status, I hold the General B license here in CA and most of my projects are T and M. 

Am I really breaking the law?

I do mostly remodeling, plumbing, exterior wood repair, etc. Always at least 3 trades. 

I underbid three remodeling projects in a row and it made me skittish. Maybe I need to practice saying very large numbers out loud in front of a mirror. 



-Caleb

John 3:16


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Caleb1989 said:


> Whoa, What? Please excuse my nube status, I hold the General B license here in CA and most of my projects are T and M.
> 
> Am I really breaking the law?
> 
> ...


You are breaking the law. Now stop admitting it on the internet :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Caleb1989 said:


> Whoa, What? Please excuse my nube status, I hold the General B license here in CA and most of my projects are T and M.
> 
> Am I really breaking the law?
> 
> ...




T and M is only allowed for commercial or doing work for a business. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's a memo from the board

"Time and Material Contracts Not Legal for Home Improvement
For most people a "time and material contract" would be defined as an arrangement in which a contractor is paid on the basis of:

Actual cost of direct labor, usually at specified hourly rates
Actual cost of materials and equipment used
Agreed-upon fixed add-ons to cover the contractor's overhead and profit (income)
toolbelt
This type of arrangement is acceptable for commercial projects, but not for home improvement contracts. If a homeowner is leery of signing a contract for the job—thinking you're making too much profit on such a simple project—you might say "What if we agree on the job for the cost of my time and materials?"

Unfortunately, once the consumer realizes that the total keeps going up with no finish date in sight or other problems occur, he or she is contacting CSLB with a complaint and an investigation is opened.

The first thing you learn from the Home Improvement Contracts section of the California Contractors License Law and Reference Book is that there is no provision for time and material contracts in home improvement projects. Time and material agreements violate legal subsection guidelines that are required for home improvement contracts such as start and stop dates, and the firm payment schedule that specifically references the completed work. A total or fixed contract price must be identified when payments are made; they must directly relate to work that has been completed.

If you are found to be in violation of the law, the minimum you will receive is a Business and Professions Code Section7159 violation warning letter—not what you wanted from an "easy" job.

Protect yourself, and provide the proper home improvement contract for all jobs over $500. Preprinted contract forms with the appropriate legal notices to the consumer are available through contractor book stores, business supply stores, and online business form sites. You can also download the CSLB publication Contracting for Success – A Guide to Home Improvement Contracts."

http://www.cslb.ca.gov/newsletter/2010-summer/page9.htm


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> Can’t do that in MiSSSRigan. Only electrical, plumbing and HVAC contractors can pull those permits.




The GC test was 2.5 hours of law and 2.5 hours of trade. The trade test consisted of multiple trades. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Can you tell I study the law as it pertains to me? :laughing:


Mike.
_______________


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Semi update--had to cancel meeting due to another customer plumbing emergency. Am going to reschedule another meeting this week, sandwiched in between some other customers, so I won't waste a trip if this does not pan out.
Will keep you updated.
As far as T & M jobs, had one a few years back, before I realized it wasn't kosher, for whole house remodel. Customers would leave a signed blank check on the counter, for me to fill in as work progressed. They trusted me and I kept accurate records showing everything.
I told my wife, and she commented "those people are stupid"


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Maybe I'll buy him breakfast!
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Damn, right you will.

Andy.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> The GC test was 2.5 hours of law and 2.5 hours of trade. The trade test consisted of multiple trades.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


as i recall mine were 4 hours each.

1980

not done on computers.`

you could have a simple calculator.

trade stuff from 50' & 60's.

lead & oakum, lath & plaster, calculating rafter length, stairs.....

law part was very current & pertinent....

6 weeks to get results....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> as i recall mine were 4 hours each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We had a basic calculator and a set of plans. Nice thing about computer is you can go through and answer all the questions you absolutely know. Then the computer let's your save the unanswered questions. Gives you a chance to make sure if there's anything unanswered due to the clock running out, at least they won't be the easy questions. 

They don't tell you your score. They only tell you if you passed or failed. I passed the first time.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> as i recall mine were 4 hours each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1980 I was in high school. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Caleb1989 (May 26, 2018)

Californiadecks said:


> 1980 I was in high school.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




1980 I was negative 9 years old feel old yet  

Cslb test was big touch screen monitors. 


-Caleb

John 3:16


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Meeting update--guy seemed like a nice guy. House---3-4000 sq '; contemporary remodel across the street from the coastal cliff bluff. Good thing because those cliffs are famous for breaking up and collapsing into the sea. Would put price at 2-3 mil range--copper gutters, drip edge, downspouts, glass, glass, glass everywhere.

Anyway, he needs an outdoor tool shed (corrugated galvnized walls, 2 x 4 PT framed, outdoor shower w/same materials, new side gate. Told him about the T & M law here in Cali-he had no idea. Sending me some sketches and I said I would give him whole job pricing--seemed okay with that.

One thing was interesting. This is in the city of Encinitas, and he told me that the code there allows NO water discharge from rain allowed to flow to the street. He has two areas, 6 x 10 and 3 x 8 that have what I would call a percolation pit (?) Each are approx 20 feet deep, filled with a fine strained gravel that all gutters and landscape drains empty into. I think the reason is that being so close to the bluff cliffs (30 ft) any excess rain would contribute to the erosion of the cliffs.

Anyone ever heard of something like this?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

rescraft said:


> Meeting update--guy seemed like a nice guy. House---3-4000 sq '; contemporary remodel across the street from the coastal cliff bluff. Good thing because those cliffs are famous for breaking up and collapsing into the sea. Would put price at 2-3 mil range--copper gutters, drip edge, downspouts, glass, glass, glass everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I lived in Encinitas back in the 80's. Most those coastal cities get butthurt about everything. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

rescraft said:


> One thing was interesting. This is in the city of Encinitas, and he told me that the code there allows NO water discharge from rain allowed to flow to the street. He has two areas, 6 x 10 and 3 x 8 that have what I would call a percolation pit (?) Each are approx 20 feet deep, filled with a fine strained gravel that all gutters and landscape drains empty into. I think the reason is that being so close to the bluff cliffs (30 ft) any excess rain would contribute to the erosion of the cliffs.
> 
> Anyone ever heard of something like this?


Yep. Even around here, they're making us put in individual "settling basins" for each downspout, usually drained into a larger area for dispersal. Apparently the idea is to catch any loose shingle granules that wash down.

So far, I haven't seen any regs for cleaning out those basins. No doubt they're on the way.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

rescraft said:


> Meeting update--guy seemed like a nice guy. House---3-4000 sq '; contemporary remodel across the street from the coastal cliff bluff. Good thing because those cliffs are famous for breaking up and collapsing into the sea. Would put price at 2-3 mil range--copper gutters, drip edge, downspouts, glass, glass, glass everywhere.
> 
> Anyway, he needs an outdoor tool shed (corrugated galvnized walls, 2 x 4 PT framed, outdoor shower w/same materials, new side gate. Told him about the T & M law here in Cali-he had no idea. Sending me some sketches and I said I would give him whole job pricing--seemed okay with that.
> 
> ...


California is really big on permeable paving and the like to help retain run off on site, makes sense but Encinitas has really taken it to the next level. We had a small project recently up there east of I-5 and the same rule applied, no run off allowed at all, bio swale and retention pit.

For a small project such as the one we were involved in it's no big deal but for larger ones it can really add to the cost not to mention the potential for undermining road beds, a fact that was pointed out to me by an engineer friend of mine who deals with issues like that for the county of San Diego.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Last whole house remodel I did in San Clemente, the property had to have a large percentage landscaped. Only so much hardscape allowed. We ended up having to put a dirt strip down the center of the driveway. 

Here's a pic of it.











Mike.
_______________


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Too much regulation. Almost like you have to hire an attorney to replace a front door. These regulations seem to be attacking the remodeling industry whereas I see them get away with murder in new subdivisions. Single family homes by owner are still stringent but developers get $pecial treatment here. I would not buy one of these cookie cutter POS


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> Too much regulation. Almost like you have to hire an attorney to replace a front door. These regulations seem to be attacking the remodeling industry whereas I see them get away with murder in new subdivisions. Single family homes by owner are still stringent but developers get $pecial treatment here. I would not buy one of these cookie cutter POS


tract work....:laughing::laughing:

4 slabs set up to pour.....

after inspected, steel was moved to the next four....:no:

seen lots of "finish" work done leaving waffle head pecker tracks in window sills, hook strip and door jambs...:whistling :laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Irishslave said:


> *Too much regulation. Almost like you have to hire an attorney to replace a front door. *These regulations seem to be attacking the remodeling industry whereas I see them get away with murder in new subdivisions. Single family homes by owner are still stringent but developers get $pecial treatment here. I would not buy one of these cookie cutter POS


:thumbsup:*
More and More of What We Do Depends on Government Permission... *https://reason.com/archives/2018/07/24/permitted-lives
*
"Do you have permit for that? If you want to keep that permit, you'd better do as you're told."*​


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Permits are no longer there for safety. It's all about money generation for the local area.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Permits are no longer there for safety. It's all about money generation for the local area.




It's for the children. Just ask them.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

griz said:


> tract work....:laughing::laughing:
> 
> 4 slabs set up to pour.....
> 
> ...


There was a subdivision here years back that was built on 30' of uncompacted fill.....you can guess the end of the story


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Final and last update: guy wrote back and thanked me for coming over but decided on going with someone else who he wanted to pay $35/hr. Said he understood that I could not do it with my license.
Politely told him to make sure the project does not go over $500 for labor and materials, or both the worker and or he, could be fined, etc. Also told him he may want to contact his insurance company and let them know what he is planning to do and to be careful because if an injury occurs, he could be in for a surprise. Wished him good luck and signed off!


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

griz said:


> as i recall mine were 4 hours each.
> 
> 1980
> 
> ...


I think that mine were 3 hours each. Finished the business and law in less than an hour (with double checking); Finished the trade in 1 hour and 15 minutes (with double checking). They gave me a 20 minute break between tests. When I left, guys were still working on the the business and law part. No brag, just fact. Oh, yeah, I also studied for it.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

rescraft said:


> Final and last update: guy wrote back and thanked me for coming over but decided on going with someone else who he wanted to pay $35/hr. Said he understood that I could not do it with my license.
> Politely told him to make sure the project does not go over $500 for labor and materials, or both the worker and or he, could be fined, etc. Also told him he may want to contact his insurance company and let them know what he is planning to do and to be careful because if an injury occurs, he could be in for a surprise. Wished him good luck and signed off!


Sounds like you dodged a bullet... :thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Runoff control in subdivision development is pretty common. There are settling / retention ponds in Austin bigger than a football field.

Everbody has adopted restrictions in aquifer recharge zones, so having restrictions to prevent erosion makes a lot of sense.


----------

